# Finally the news we wanted to hear!!!



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Hi all,


Just thought I would pop on to say we heard today that we have been asigned a SW to work with us for baby number 2... She will be able to work with us mid september and has said it should only take 3 months to get to panel ( lets wait and see!!!). Its been a long time coming but feel lucky to be on the road again soon.


Will keep you all posted.


Good luck to all.


xxxxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

yay, great news. good luck!   

(i'd take the three months thing with a pinch of salt though!   )


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Thanks Katie c.... I am taking the 3 months with a very large pinch of salt!!!!!! Been here once before with our first DD and if there is one thing I have learnt from the adoption process is to double the time scale the SW gives you  
Just pleased to finally be given a start date...


Many thanks.xxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Great news Molly!  Hope it is indeed only 3 months!      But 6 ain't too bad either   

xx


----------



## Cars (Apr 27, 2008)

Brilliant! Best of Luck


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Excellent news Molly!!!

It took us 4 months to get to panel 2nd time round so fingers crossed it won't take too long for you either.

OT x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Thanks ladies...


OT, how was your second HS? What things do you cover that is different to the 1st? We are hoping to be at panel by xmas but we will have to wait and see, at least we are finally on the road again.... Have they said how long you may be waiting for a match? We have been told there are lots of babies at the moment, apparently the longest wait is to be assigned a SW!!! Who knows    


Hope you are well.xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

best of luck to you x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Mollyk

The HS was over really quickly 2nd time round, we had 7 meetings 2 of which were 'play' sessions with DS.  We did have our old SW so that made it so much easier and she took a lot of information from the last form, the forms have changed slightly though but nothing to be worried about.

We have had to turn down 1 baby girl about a month ago as there were too many uncertainties which could have a big impact on DS as well, was so hard but we have to put DS first now which is also very odd as it is really thinking about him more than us now as far as matching goes.

We had another meeting last week and find out today if we go forward with a baby girl we have known about since March.

Because we have specified a girl this time and there aren't as many about we were prepared for a wait, if we'd wanted a boy we have been told we'd have been matched within a week of panel.

Good luck, its great you are finally able to start again and the time will fly by.
OT x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

HI OT,


WOW.... keeping everything crossed for you today, please let us know how you get on.           


With regards to the ' play session' what does that actually involve? Do the SW actually talk to our children about being adopted? We have told DD but to be honest I don't think she really takes it in, also because we were hearing NOTHING for so long we didn't want to to keep talking to her about it if there were no need ( if that makes sense). we often talk about the fact that she lived with the foster C after she was born for a while and the fact she didn't grow in my tummy but other than that thats all ( + looked at books).
Anyway, goodluck for today really hope its the news you want.


Thanks.xxxx


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Thanks sweets.xxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Mollyk

Great news you're finally getting going    I hope you get HS completed in the 3 months SS have suggested    It would be fab to get to panel before christmas.

We are also going for number 2 but we have decided to wait until November to start our HS.  We had a meeting a few weeks ago and discussed how the HS will go, what changes there have been etc but mainly we spoke about DS and his understanding of being adopted.  I asked how they would determin if DS is 'ready' and she said they may like to read his life story book with him to sense his reaction or ask him various questions.  There are lots of second time adopters turned down due to the first not being told their life story, so she told me.  I know DS understands his story but not sure he will be open enough to discuss it with a stranger, i'm sure they'll expect that though. At 3 and a bit ds knows, where and when he was born and whose tummy he was in, he knows the names of his bp's and that they couldn't keep him safe, fc's names and how long he lived with them before coming home to his forever mummy and daddy.  We did tell ss that we have not really discussed siblings with him yet as we could see how he would be confused when discussing bringing a new brother/sister home    she was fine with that and said that made sense.
If you can, try reading DD her life story a bit more regularly. 

Best of luck x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

HI wynnster,


Thank you for the information that is very helpful. I will take your advice and do that. As you have said its hard as they are so young, would they really want to talk to a stranger about this?? We have a month to do some more work on her life story book.


I think you have made the right decision to wait to work with your old SW makes it a lot easier when they know you. We have a different SW as we would have to of waited a further 6 months to get her ( think we have waited long enough since sep 09).


Anyway, will keep you posted.


Love Molly.x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi molly

SW spoke to DS about having a sibling not being adopted but then they also know we are and always have been very open with DS and that he knows he is adopted and does understand that he has another family that couldn't look after him.  Personnally if we'd waited I'd have found it harder to start talking about it but we have talked about it since he moved in.

It was also to observe us as a family so SW could say how we praised etc.

Have had some bad news today, though we are still in the running for littlie and everything is perfect there is a slight snag they have known about for 6 months and we have been told wouldn't be an issue.  The slight snag is location/distance and this has now become an issue for the LAC Manager.  SHe now wants 2 other couples visited and considered before making a decision..........am devastated and now feel we wont get this little that we have grown attached to.  LAC SW meant to have been phoning me for the last hour and am still waiting!!

OT x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

OT, so sorry to hear you didn't get a straight answer today... the waiting is so unbearable. I will be praying you get good news very soon.    


When you have a moment would you mind mailing me just what SW covered on your second HS.


Many thanks- thinking of you.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Fantastic news! Good luck xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Molly

Will dig out the paperwork and pm you as soon as I can.

Thanks
OT x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Thanks OT. Would be great.xxx


----------

